# i'm new. meet my ratties :)



## popticle (Dec 19, 2006)

heya im new here, and as i am here i figure you should meet my lot. here they are:
this rat is currnently un named he is 10 weeks old and is a black mismarked essex (although he looks agouti in the photos lol)













































Spike: Undermarked Agouti berkshire Dumbo 



























Casper: Himalayan Dumbo













































Apollo: Black Hooded


















Rocket: Black Hooded













































Gizmo: Agouti Berkshire dumbo (Spikes Brother)









Little Foot: Silvered Black Dumbo













































Jasmine: Black Roan



























Lily: Mink Hooded


















i also have an overmarked black hooded/berkshire called midnight and two balck hooded girls called dizzy and ratty (i dont have photos of them though unfortunately  

hope you enjoy the photos
chelsea


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

There all gorgous. Just love the pic of spike all curled up sleeping.


----------

